# Help needed with REO



## jtgrey (7/3/15)

Hi guys I have a small problem that I hope you can help me with . I just bought a reo and it is 2de hands . My odin atty do not want to crew in all the way . I tried both the odins I have but it is a no go .

Both odins work on my other to reo's without a problem . But on the new reo it does not even go in deep enough to fire !

Here is the kicker ... all my other attys screw into the new reo perfectly !

Am I missing something here ?


@capetocuba


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/3/15)

So it doesn't screw in to sit flush? There was an issue with a batch of reo's where the 510 tolerance was just a bit to spot on or a bit off. My suggestion, send it off to Mr @Jakes (reo and atty) and he can run his tap through the reo and the odin through a die to solve this and prevent future problems.


----------



## jtgrey (7/3/15)

I can also re tap it if that is the problem . But I suspect its the odins at fault here


----------



## jtgrey (7/3/15)

@jakesa do u have a die for the 510 . I have the 510 tap but not a die .

Thanks @Gazzacpt


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> I can also re tap it if that is the problem . But I suspect its the odins at fault here


If you have a 7 x 0.5mm bottoming tap strip the 510 connector and run the tap through it to clean it out. Can't hurt.


----------



## capetocuba (7/3/15)

Hi mate. I used the Cyclops exclusively on that Reo from day one with no issues. The fact that all other attys except Odin's work surely says the Odin's might have a threading issue?


----------



## jtgrey (7/3/15)

Will give I a go and see what happens


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

Learning all sorts of new things on this forum. Like "tap and die".

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jtgrey (7/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> Hi mate. I used the Cyclops exclusively on that Reo from day one with no issues. The fact that all other attys except Odin's work surely says the Odin's might have a threading issue?


I think its like @gazzactp suggested . The threading on the reo might be a bit tight from factory seeing as both my odins work on both my other reo's . I will run the tap through it and try .

Loving the reo !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn (7/3/15)

Dont have a REO so wont be able to help, but there are a whole bunch of reonauts here that i'm sure probably already faced this issue and would be able to help... Hope you get sorted soon... BTW are any of your other RDA's working on it? Perhaps it is just the threading on the RDA that is not 100%


----------



## Alex (7/3/15)

You can just use the odin to cut the threads, force it in slowly with some extra oil.

An Atomic without the topcap also works great as a threadcutting device, use the posts as leverage with a shifting spanner.


----------



## jtgrey (7/3/15)

Thanks guys . I ran a tap through it and it is perfectly fine now !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## JW Flynn (7/3/15)

bit disappointing that you had to do that to fix it... but i'm assuming that the previous owner probably mucked up the threading a bit... i'm sure they are fine out of the box, hehe 

going to give the new KUI a try when it gets here..  see what the BF hype is all about, lolz for now, i'm in love with my wife and my dimitri with doge v2 on it, hehe

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> bit disappointing that you had to do that to fix it... but i'm assuming that the previous owner probably mucked up the threading a bit... i'm sure they are fine out of the box, hehe
> 
> going to give the new KUI a try when it gets here..  see what the BF hype is all about, lolz for now, i'm in love with my wife and my dimitri with doge v2 on it, hehe


No, the previous owner is a very cool guy. These things do and have happened - seems to be all about the tolerances of the threading, both on the Reo and on the atomizers.
Lol, glad to see your wife has a special place in your heart as well!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (7/3/15)

am i correct in assuming that you are the previous owner, hehe......

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> bit disappointing that you had to do that to fix it... but i'm assuming that the previous owner probably mucked up the threading a bit... i'm sure they are fine out of the box, hehe
> 
> going to give the new KUI a try when it gets here..  see what the BF hype is all about, lolz for now, i'm in love with my wife and my dimitri with doge v2 on it, hehe


There was a batch of reo 510's where the tolerances were super tight. Some attys would screw all the way down and some wouldn't. Reomisers always went on because that is what they get tested with. I remember it was atomics that wouldn't go on at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (7/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> am i correct in assuming that you are the previous owner, hehe......


No I am the previous owner and looked after it well ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> No I am the previous owner and looked after it well ...


Yes you did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (7/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Dont have a REO so wont be able to help, but there are a whole bunch of reonauts here that i'm sure probably already faced this issue and would be able to help... Hope you get sorted soon... BTW are any of your other RDA's working on it? Perhaps it is just the threading on the RDA that is not 100%



Erm....but u offered help anyway?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JW Flynn (7/3/15)

BillW said:


> Erm....but u offered help anyway?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, uhmmm ok, thanx, you are really nice man... Yes, I just figured the guy could get help from the other guys on the forum... did you not read?


----------



## JW Flynn (7/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> No I am the previous owner and looked after it well ...


Was joking around man, the way @Andre answered it almost sounded like he may have been the previous owner.. no offence meant anywhere!!! as @Gazzacpt said, there was a batch that had tight 510 connectors... I did not know this.. not a reo user.... Thanx for the info btw @Gazzacpt


----------



## BillW (7/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> bit disappointing that you had to do that to fix it... but i'm assuming that the previous owner probably mucked up the threading a bit... i'm sure they are fine out of the box, hehe
> 
> going to give the new KUI a try when it gets here..  see what the BF hype is all about, lolz for now, i'm in love with my wife and my dimitri with doge v2 on it, hehe



Adding a hehe makes u nicer...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillW (7/3/15)

Just messing with u bro....
The previous owner probably did break damage it with his sausage fingers...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (7/3/15)

Well all a will say is that the reo is in perfect condition , damm close to brand new . Owners of reo's tend to look very very good at them . Thanks @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (7/3/15)

But it was just to white for me....

To sisters ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

